# Beardie morph help



## sebastianbawn (Jan 19, 2009)

I saw both these beardies in a local reptile shop i think one is a sandfire mirph. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## bigbill (Nov 12, 2009)

From your picture I would say it is certainly not a sandfire, all bearded dragons vary in colour natuarlly this is just a bogg standard beardie with some colour, no real morph.


----------

